# Brookville Lake Indiana



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Going to head out to Brookville lake in Indiana on Saturday. Dont have a boat only Bank fishing. Will be fishing for Catfish and Bass. Any tips for where to go to bank fish would greatly be appreciated. I will be down in Brookville camping at the 4-H fairgrounds right next to Morgan's Canoe and will be close to the lake but never could find good spot to go on bank for bass and catfish on bank please help me out thanks alot!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

couple places off hand, the garr hill boat ramp, good catfishing, decent for bass from shore. The Fairfield causeway marina is good for catfish. The fishing pier at the back of templeton creek(inside the mounds rec area)
The egypt holler boat ramp, underneath the dunlapsville causeway, the fishing pier at the quakertown beach.

All those places can have a bass or two, but mainly catfish holes.

HB


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

where is the gar hill ramp and the fairfield marini at if you could point it out on map maybe or send link to a map that shows it i have not fished there much so dont know where places are. And for the mound and quaker town spots do you have to pay to get into them?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mounds rec area and quakertown fishing pier will cost you 4$ to get in(you pay to get in one, its good for all access for the day).
Garr hill ramp is on the east side of the lake about 3 miles out of brookville.
Fairfield marina is on the west side of the lake, you'll cross the fairfield causeway, and when crossing you'll see the boats moored out in the lake infront of the marina, across the bridge and drive up the hill to the first rd to your right, once you turn, keep right and back down the hill to the marina.
As you come out of brookville on 101 heading north, at the top of the hill is bonwell ramp, there is some shore fishing there, have done ok, but not outstanding(good small mouth fishing from shore at the boat ramp). from there, garr hill is roughly 3 miles, will be on your left. From garr hill, Mounds rec area is about a mile north, so is the park office, you can stop at the office and get a map of the lake and the park, they'll highlight the places ive named, i believe the older map they have of the park has the roads on it as well.
Your apt to have company at garr hill(common spot), the marina not so much.

HB


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

if you have vehicle GPS, i can probably get you some address to get you closer that directions.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey bro thanks alot Yea if you have some addresses that would be awesome I could put them in mapquest and check them out. I have found a few just by using Google Maps so i got the just of where to go I think. Stil need help finding Gar Hill how do i get to that one off of 101??


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

garr hill is directly off of 101, and its across from pea ridge rd. If your map questing, if you find pea ridge rd and 101, youve found garr hill boat ramp.
Should be a brown info sign as well indicating the ramp and its name.

HB


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks alot man. Where off of these ramps is good spots to fish from bank?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

At the right time a hundred white bass can be carried out of the dam area. Long walk uphill with that much wildlife on your back but it can certainly become your reality. Unfortunately it's not so much a spot as it is timing.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

not sure where that campground is in relation to the beach area but the wall past the beach area where there are some grills and picnic tables has produced some big small and large mouth for my friend and I in the past.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

the beach is in mounds rec area, if you turn to the left inside the park, you'll go the camper boat ramp and campground, if you go straight down the hill, you'll pass the fishing pier and eventual wind up at the beach. The wall is on the northern most end of the beach and runs for a few hundred yards, in water 2-5 feet deep. If you keep going north you'll run into a timber filled cove(locals used to call it Nimrod). Very hard to fish from shore.

The little circular bay to the right of the ramp at garr hill is usually a good starting point, you can also fish back in the creek which is normally gonna be busy with other folks.

I wouldnt advise taking a hundred white bass, C/O's might not like that.( i know they wouldnt)

HB


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not going to keep anything unless i catch some crappie. I am also going to try out some walleye fishing too. Is these spots good for walleye too? I am thinking about fishing walleye with crawler but wondering if i should because of other small fish eating the worm off it. Also what size hook do you prefer for walleye?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hillbilly910 said:


> I wouldnt advise taking a hundred white bass, C/O's might not like that.( i know they wouldnt)
> 
> HB



Based on what I was seeing, I assumed there was no limit. Just checked the regs & it's 12 fish. So in actuality I was seeing some major law breaking.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Based on what I was seeing, I assumed there was no limit. Just checked the regs & it's 12 fish. So in actuality I was seeing some major law breaking.


The C/o's have been purty on the stick last 2 years, its a shame they aint more of them. They do watch the dam fairly often, but pleasure boater season has got them far more occupied.

You can catch walleyes just about anywhere from the bank, i wouldnt expect many numbers. A small jig and a half a night crawler is a good bet, but yes it will also catch panfish and runt bass as well.
I like a #1 or 2 hook for walleyes, but have caught them on both much larger and smaller.

I sent you a PM about some crappie spots

HB:G


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks alot everyone. I have all kinds of crank baits and spinners and everything for bass. I have small popeye jigs pink color i will get some crawler to tip them for walleye and what do you have best bet with catching bluegill on? Wax worm or a little bit of nightcrawler on the jig too?


----------

